# Aloe vera



## Jessadawn (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what effects aloe vera would have on a tortoises shell? Kalis shell always seems to be dry no matter how much I spray her or how high her humidity is. I was just trying to think of some way to keep her shell looking more moisturized, instead of dry and flaky.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2011)

The appearance of a tortoise's carapace only bothers YOU, not the tortoise. Even a tortoise that has dog chews or fungus isn't bothered by his shell. We've had a few discussions about topicals on tortoise shells and we have the pro members and the con members. None of us has any scientific evidence either way if its good or bad.

In my opinion, if the tortoise is a baby and is growing, then a topical might...I say MIGHT...be helpful to keep the new growth between the scutes pliable. On the other hand, if your tortoise lives outside, putting on a topical might attract dirt to cling to the shell and cause the tortoise to overheat. Before taking my tortoises to a school presentation, I would give them a bath, dry them well then put a light coating of mineral oil on the shell and buff it off with a soft cloth. Made them look real clean and purdy, and buffing it all off with a soft cloth kept the "stickyness" to a minimum.


----------



## Jessadawn (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne!! I thought that the application might be for cosmetic reasons only but won't the extra moisture help with the reduction of any possible pyramiding as well as the proper humidity and consistent spraying??


----------



## DeanS (Mar 13, 2011)

It's not neccesary for application...but it makes a GREAT snack for them


----------



## dmmj (Mar 13, 2011)

I always thought that applying stuff to the shell might be harmful simply because it might interfere with the shell, mind you this is only my thoughts, I have no evidence one way or the other.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2011)

Try spraying with distilled water or captured rain water instead. Mine were all looking this way too and it was hard water stains from the minerals dissolved in the water. Every time we spray the water evaporates, but some of the minerals stay behind. I started using collected rain water that I ran through a micron filter and put in 5 gallon jugs. Its a pain to refill my sprayer, but their shells look GREAT now. The point is, try using some water without any minerals in it.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom's rain water sulcata =)


----------



## onarock (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessdawn, what is your basking spot temp?


----------



## Jessadawn (Mar 14, 2011)

Basking spot is in mid 80's. 



fmadrigal said:


> Tom's rain water sulcata =)



Wow!! Andy's shell looks wonderful, Tom!!! The only time Kali's shell has looked that good is when I was putting Lotrimin lotion on it daily because we though she may have had mild shell rot. Now the poor little girl is back to her dry flaky shell!


----------



## DeanS (Mar 14, 2011)

Your basking spot needs to be in the 100s...at least. I keep mine around 120. Of course, now that they're back outside most of the day...the point is moot! I'll take 75 - 80 degrees of sunlight over 120 degrees of MVB any day!


----------



## kaileyrob (Mar 14, 2011)

Aloe vera as used in many personal care, skin care and cosmetics.The Aloe Vera used in Cleaning and detoxification, elimination of the body lack of nutrition, aloe uses include impotence, jaundice is healing aloe plant, aloe plant is used to treat burns, aloe vera gel applied to dry skin, so that they glow.


----------



## Jessadawn (Mar 14, 2011)

I just checked her basking spot when I came home for lunch and it is at 96, so that's a little better. That's just with a ceramic heat emitter. So I'll put her UVB bulb closer to that area and see how much that raises it. Her hide is at 71. Is that ok for her? The temps always fluctuate a bit at night because the house heat is lowered but it doesn't change more than a few degrees.


----------



## Jessadawn (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol. Ok, so I am just going to stick with the 96 degrees basking temp and lower 70's for Kali's hide. She seems to be comfortable with these temps. If anyone disagrees feel free to explain! Thanks for all if your help!!


----------



## DeanS (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessadawn said:


> Lol. Ok, so I am just going to stick with the 96 degrees basking temp and lower 70's for Kali's hide. She seems to be comfortable with these temps. If anyone disagrees feel free to explain! Thanks for all if your help!!



Upper 70s, Low 80s would be better...and keep it humid!


----------



## Neal (Mar 14, 2011)

Basking temp is good. The low 70's might be too low if you're keeping the humidity high and substrate damp. If your substrate is dry the low 70's are good, just be sure to soak your tortoise frequently.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessadawn:

We've sort of gotten off the track with your subject. 

To answer your question about aloe vera, I doubt it would harm the baby's shell. Just use it sparingly and wipe most of it off.


If anyone wants to continue the debate on the temperature of the basking spot, I've moved it from this aloe vera thread to here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-why-basking-spot-115-degrees#axzz1GcPTS0cy


----------



## DeanS (Mar 14, 2011)

Probably a good idea! Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 14, 2011)

Never felt the need to apply aloe vera to any tortoise shell, it is a natural substance.


----------

